# Injector Pump Rebuild -- any body used BK Diesel Service?



## Heavy Calf (Aug 12, 2015)

4040 John Deere with leaking injector pump.

I'm thinking about sending my pump to an outfit in Dubuque, IA to get it rebuild. Anybody ever used these guys?


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I used Al Baker- cost me $450 did very good job and is located in Michigan. About a day or 2 there he did it in a day and then a day or 2 back to Arkansas. About a week and it was back going. Send injectors with the pump he will test them and clean them. His number is 231-757-0064


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Another operation to consider is Midwest Fuel Injection. They have multiple locations.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

My vote is for Tim fay "fay diesel". He is located in Tioga pa and is a good man. 717 682 5854


----------



## Heavy Calf (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I think I will send my injectors to be tested as well.


----------

